# One twin not developing :(



## pinkflowers

Hi ladies,
Just had an 8 week u/s and while the one twin is doing great (160 hb and good size) the other one is apparently not developing properly. Doc says it is probably not viable.
I'm sad but feeling mixed emotions because the other one is doing fine. Is this really it - is there any chance twin B will make it? And most importantly, if it doesn't, will it affect twin A? 
Wondering whether I should expect bleeding/spotting?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## PinkPeony

I was told this at the start as well but mine ended up hanging on. My baby A was a few days behind in growth and with a lower than normal hb until I was scanned at 9 weeks and it looked ok. it still has a slightly lower hb than the other and is a little behind the other one but I think that's just the way it is, it's within normal ranges. 
What is the issue with your's? Were they able to find a heartbeat?
From what I can tell from all my googling and from what my doctors said is that it often can go either way. If your twin isn't viable in the end, you can expect some spotting or bleeding, but the good thing is that it will have no effect on the other twin as long as they're fraternal.


----------



## marymoomin

Fingers crossed they are both ok xx


----------



## pinkflowers

The doctor didn't dwell on the image of it but come to think of it now I don't think there was a heartbeat. Compared with the other embryo it looked really small and kind of quiet. Sad! Oh well, I have to be thankful that there is at least one healthy baby in there. Let's see what happens...


----------



## amjon

More than likely just the one will progress. The MFM told us there's a good chance of VTS before 12 weeks and both of our boys looked perfect. If one already appears to have issues there's a much greater chance. She also told us it rarely harms the surviving twin if it does happen. Most of the time the body just reabsorbs the one.


----------



## PinkPeony

Yes, I was told the same thing. They're like totally different pregnancies. Sorry the other one isn't looking so good. I was so upset too when they said mine wasn't going to make it. :hugs:


----------



## SassyGee

Hi Pink
I am just now seeing your post. I am going thru something very similar to you. We had a scan last Wednesday when I was 9w6 days and Baby A measured 9w4d and B measured 9w2d. The dr wanted us back a week later to check on B. Wednesday of this week, 12/18, B had only grown 1 day, measuring 9w3d and A was 11w2d. The dr said B had stopped growing and he had suspected something was wrong a week ago but wanted to see again before saying anything to us. I'd love to hold out hope and several ppl have told me to but I'm mixed on it all. We dont have another scan til Jan 15, talk about a long 4 wks. I am so greatful and happy to have A looking wonderfully and growing like he/she should. I am here if you need someone to talk to. Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## pinkflowers

Thanks Sassy, thinking of you with your scan tomorrow! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Bcinla

pinkflowers said:


> Thanks Sassy, thinking of you with your scan tomorrow! Let me know how it goes.

Any update on your end, PinkFlowers?


----------

